

Moving to git from svn - coolrhymes

I am contemplating on switching to git from svn at our workplace. we have about 5 devs onshore and 10 off-shore. 
my main concern is that most folks are used to the rich UI of svn, where git is primarily a CL based tool.
I can manage the on-shore devs but not sure how to get off-shore going.
I am thinking of doing piece-meal type by moving one utility project to git and have folks warm up to it. 
or should I do a boot-camp and move everyone to git?
======
karterk
Git comes with `git gui` which offers some kind of UI. If you are looking for
UI - I would suggest that you go for JetBrains IDEs which come fully
integrated with Git (and other VCS).

More than the IDE, you definitely need to walk people through the difference
between SVN and Git. The whole local+remote repo model stumps a lot of people.
They should understand and use git idiomatically, instead of trying to use it
like an SVN alternative!

------
dholowiski
You want to move from git to svn or svn to git?

